# Mystery



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm hoping someone can solve this one. My nesting boxes are in the back of the coop. To get to the front of the coop there are four 2x4s about 2' apart with hardware cloth in between that's lower than the wood. Ok. Eggs are mysteriously getting from the boxes to different parts of the coop. There's no way they can be pushing these eggs with their beaks because they'd never be able to roll them over the 2x4s. Any ideas. Here's a pic of my coop. It's fashioned after an old west schooner.


----------



## doubleoakfarm (Jan 1, 2013)

They could be laying them there. Sometimes we find eggs on the ground or in the yard. Maybe???


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

doubleoakfarm said:


> They could be laying them there. Sometimes we find eggs on the ground or in the yard. Maybe???


That was what I was thinking ...


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

My best guess too.


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

What makes them want to lay outside the box? Do they feel something's wrong?


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

This morning I got a few eggs on the floor. I think one of my hens is getting a bit broody and keeping everyone out of their favorite box. So instead of picking one of the other 9 boxes they'd rather lay on the floor where the eggs are almost instantly freezing (it's -2 degrees out there) and busting open. UGH. I also have a few who routinely lay in weird places, but I am hoping that is because they're new at this whole egg laying thing... maybe your hens are the same?


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Pinkter said:


> What makes them want to lay outside the box? Do they feel something's wrong?


It could be a number of things ... Question ~ Do you use golf balls or wooden eggs in your nest?

(First) I would start by cleaning the nest box and putting in new nesting material. Second I would add the golf balls/wooden eggs and then go from there.

Best of luck.


----------



## lorindaeb (Oct 23, 2012)

I used golf balls in my nest boxes. It worked wonderful I haven't had an egg out of the nest box yet. Good luck!!


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

Pinkter said:


> I'm hoping someone can solve this one. My nesting boxes are in the back of the coop. To get to the front of the coop there are four 2x4s about 2' apart with hardware cloth in between that's lower than the wood. Ok. Eggs are mysteriously getting from the boxes to different parts of the coop. There's no way they can be pushing these eggs with their beaks because they'd never be able to roll them over the 2x4s. Any ideas. Here's a pic of my coop. It's fashioned after an old west schooner.


I just read about a hen that carried eggs it found to her private cache. she tucked them under her chin to move them. huh?


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi, I'm new at this but I bought wooden eggs for when the time comes. I've read they also work very well. You can get a whole pack online for about 2 dollars. That's what mine we're about. Plus shipping which was cheap. Mine are called craftwood wood eggs. Hope this helps.


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

I have a plastic Easter egg in each. Think that's ok? I will change the bedding for sure. It has been a while!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

thats a great coop by the way.


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

rob said:


> thats a great coop by the way.


Thank you! I take no credit. My husband found the wagon wheels on our property (we have 70 acres so there's lots of things to uncover!). Found a plan and built it for me.


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

You can go to craft store and get them, also. Are the nest boxes big enough? They stand up to lay the egg. Are they young, new layers?


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

Ones been laying for over a year. The others been laying since December. Yes they can stand in the box.


----------

